# Help, experts! VT, Round tail, VT cross?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Eh for the heck of it :lol: He has VT droop, usually....when he sleeps....but mainly holds himself grand xD I love him. Lol. I got him as a veil tail, but as you can tell from the photos his caudal is very....round. Someone mentioned round tail on "Skull and Big Red" but I'd like to ask you guys - because you'd know more than me  I know VT, crowntail, double tail, and halfmoon.... That's about it =D


And yes his one fin had been chewed....he was a new shipment when i got him ;-)


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Either a Spade Tail or a Veiltail/Halfmoon cross


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

he'd definitely have to have VT in him xD

I was told..... spade was another tail in the VT grouping, basically aimed at the unique shape? -if I remember correct-


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

looks like a round, halfmoon gene's wouldn't have the side of the caudal rounding, they would've went diagonally opposite directions outwards. he is either rounded or a VT


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay....explain a round tail. How, what? :lol: I've never SEEN a round tail in person o.o When he started flaring more I was shocked to see a purty tail I don't see in any VT males xDD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well basically round tails are round, some form of a VT, check the sticky in the betta care section.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Either a round tail or a very young, very heavy finned VT male. He still hasn't come into his full potential yet.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

ooh, i like him :-D


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks fellas  He is fairly small, especially compared to Skull, or even Shiloh. He has some growing to do ;-) I love my Red xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*His tail is changing!*

First I apologize for the bad pictures. Some reason the camera is hating any fake light and today there is NO natural light from outside :roll: what a gloomy day outside!! I tried my best and took a good 30 pictures and finally gave up...

So the black lining on his tail (not fin rot or anything!) is breaking away to make way! :shock: He doesn't look like a roundtail anymore. I have never seen a betta's tail grow or anything, other than Crayola's but his was length, nothing more. His is getting WIDER... along with the black is breaking away to make way for it to be longer.

So, now I dunno :lol: although it is interesting to watch these changes take hold literally every day...


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! that is quite something. I've never had a fish young enough to watch their tail grow/finish forming before. I bet I'm going to see a ton of changes in Smeagol in the next handful of weeks too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I had Spartan, but his tail grew WITH him  so this is fairly new to me xD Admiral was a rescue and despite trying to pull him through he didn't make it so he never really grew :/ This be interesting =D it's soooo hard to get a picture of him LOL. He won't stop moving..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's proof that he's just a veil. might have had some HM in his line somewhere, but not close enough to dub him a cross. :B very beautiful boy, either way.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Agreed. He has the spread but he's veil. 

When it comes to dominant vs recessive genes there is no "cross". VT to HM = all VT or two ray DeTs which produce more VTs.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Roundtail? Or a Roundtail with delta gene maybe?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahhh ok, thanks Mr. Vampire and Luimeril  If he had HM in the line that'd be fine with me xD He WAS bought as a VT anyways hehe. I passed down a bad store's mislabelled pretty HM for him :roll: and I don't regret it 

Becky, I thought round tail too because of his tail, but seeing as it grew out, it just proved he's just a baby =D Wouldn't surprise me if his fins become longer too. We'll just have to see =D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

lol I would almost call him a square with round edges tail, he looks absolutely awesome


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i just adore the variety in veiltail shapes. you have your kinda round, your pointed, your flowing rectangular.... it's just amazing, so many different shapes in the same tail type. :B


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

well if veiltail is a betta subspecies, then doesnt that make round, spade and "flowing rectangular" subspecies of a subspecies? or am I just overcomplicating things?I just thought that was a funny thought!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: yeah VTs have SOOOO many different looks xD Spade tail, long, shorter, spiked, rounded, squared :roll:

:lol: I think you're confusing me becky haha xD


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> well if veiltail is a betta subspecies, then doesnt that make round, spade and "flowing rectangular" subspecies of a subspecies? or am I just overcomplicating things?I just thought that was a funny thought!



Heehee, they aren't subspecies of subspecies, but rather variety of subspecies. Just like a doubletail with one big lobe and one small lobe, its still a doubletail but with a different genetic mutation than more desirable doubletails.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

KadenJames said:


> Heehee, they aren't subspecies of subspecies, but rather variety of subspecies. Just like a doubletail with one big lobe and one small lobe, its still a doubletail but with a different genetic mutation than more desirable doubletails.


adding onto that, there's many different DTs! heart-shaped, totally split, not all the way split, fused, tripletail... all still DTs! :3


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

*flails* Soooo mannyyyy bettaaaaas. =D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

but we love them all. :B


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes!!! =D Crayola had the uber long tail that doubled his body length... Shiloh can only half flare and will never have his purty full fins again, Red is a whatchamicallit VT xD 

I'll never stop with bettas :3 The next on my list is a decent HM :3


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

lol i would add to your statement "ahhh so many bettas"-but still not nearly enough!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD Agreed!!!!! hahaha... Heck the 20 will be free once the 80 is cyced for Mr Brad the Oscar Fish... ;-)


----------

